

Startup Seeks 2+ yrs exp: SEO, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Flash, etc. for...$8 hr. - jcc80
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/cpg/3047420240.html

======
duedl0r
$8 hr... haha.. seriously?

~~~
jcc80
That's if you have a university degree w/ high GPA and a "chill" personality.

~~~
wyclif
"Chill" personalities don't come that cheap.

~~~
Humjob
It's not about the money man, it's about the vibes

~~~
Kelliot
£5 uk p/h - My paperboy earns more then that =)

Maybe this needs a rethink guys, your asking for a lot of things here. Uni +
experience + multiple skills, seems unrealistic to expect that.

